# COPS in HD!



## gregory (Jan 25, 2007)

COPS will officially be in HD when they start their 21st season. I thought the new ones already were in HD. I guess they were upconverted? I thought they looked good.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

gregory said:


> COPS will officially be in HD when they start their 21st season. I thought the new ones already were in HD. I guess they were upconverted? I thought they looked good.


Cool.

Looks like its finally sinking in with producers that you better go HD or get left behind.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm watching COPS in HD (not up-converted). I've watched it in HD for the past year on local FOX OTA. Yes, it is in HD! Americas Most wanted is still in SD.

Okay, if it is just up-converted, it is about the best SD I've seen. For example, Canterbury's Law is very poor quality HD as compared to COPS HD.


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

boylehome said:


> I'm watching COPS in HD (not up-converted). I've watched it in HD for the past year on local FOX OTA. Yes, it is in HD! Americas Most wanted is still in SD.
> 
> Okay, if it is just up-converted, it is about the best SD I've seen. For example, Canterbury's Law is very poor quality HD as compared to COPS HD.


I look at it and it looks like an OK HD signal. I think it is still upconverted SD, but a very good SD signal.

I look forward to the official HD COPS.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes, Cops is upconverted 480i widescreen. Glad to hear it's going HD! BTW, even the new season of Deadliest Catch is in HD on Discovery.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Cops has been 16x9 standard definition for some time. It will be HD next year.

16x9 full screen does not equal HD.

I will say it has looked quite good. But you can see the resolution limitations if you look real close. 

See ya
Tony


----------

